# Tannenbäume im See versenken...



## dertobii (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell steht bei uns am See das Thema Laichplätze schaffen an.

Da günstiger Weise vor kurzem Weihnachten war und wir einfach an eine große Menge Tannenbäume kommen dachten wir uns, dass es vielleicht ein gut und günstiger Start wäre, wenn wir diese im See versenken...
Da wir alle jedoch unser "Wissen" zu Tannenbäume als Laichplätze nutzen fast nur aus Mr. Google haben, wollte ich euch nochmal um Unterstützung fragen.

Ein paar Fragestellungen habe ich - ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

1.) Gib es außer dem Zander weitere Fischarten, die versenkte Tannenbäume als Laichplatz annehmen?

2.) Welche konkreten Vorteile haben versenkte Tannenbäume noch außer, dass diese als Laichplatz fungieren?

3.) Gibt es auch Nachteile beim versenken von Tannenbäumen?

4.) Wie lang halten sich die Bäume im Normalfall im Wasser? Müssen die wieder entfernt werden?


Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*



> 1.) Gib es außer dem Zander weitere Fischarten, die versenkte Tannenbäume als Laichplatz annehmen?



Ja, Barsche!



> 3.) Gibt es auch Nachteile beim versenken von Tannenbäumen?



Ja, Hängerfallen.
Deshalb unbedingt kennzeichnen.
Bei mir im Verein haben sie auch sone Aktion gemacht und die Tannenbäume auf meiner Hauptschlepproute versenkt.
Ich habe natürlich nix davon gewußt und es hat mich mehrer teure Wobbler gekostet, bis ich davon erfuhr!



> 4.) Wie lang halten sich die Bäume im Normalfall im Wasser? Müssen die wieder entfernt werden?



Es dauert Jahre bis die sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen.
In Kleingewässern würde ich diese auch wieder entfernen.

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

1: kommt auf die Tiefe an in Strukturarmen flachen Gewässern werden auch die Weissfische ihren Spass damit haben.

2: verstecke gegen fliegende Fischräuber ,Unterstand von Raubfischen


----------



## dertobii (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Super Danke für eure Antworten.

Also unser See ist wie eine Badewanne. Vereinzelt gibt es Büsche über dem Wasser und auch Trauerweiden - sonst nichts. Auch so gut wie kein Kraut.

Weissfisch könnte die Bäume also theoretisch auch annehmen ja? Gibts dazu schon praktische Erfahrungen?

Hat noch jemand gute Links zum Thema?
Am liebsten mal mit Bildern und Erfahrungswerten aus der Praxis... dazu habe ich leider nicht so viel gefunden.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Die Bilder von an Gestrüpp laichenden Rotaugen kann ich dir erst anfang Mai schicken.Das machen die bei uns an den Teichen oft.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Hier:

http://gewässerwart.de/zandernester-anlegen-laichplaetze-fuer-zander/

und hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122971

Und ansonsten einfach mal nach "Laichhilfe für Zander" googeln!
Da gibt es noch einiges an Infos.

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Wurde bei uns auch länger gemacht. Die Ecke is jetzt unbefischbar, außer mit topwaterködern, allerdings kommen die Fische dort auch mal zur Ruhe. ein Schaden kann es wohl nicht sein


----------



## Holz Hecht (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Es sollte auch bedacht werden, dass solche Bäume allen Fischarten helfen,  weil sich die kleinen Fischchen zwischen den Ästen vor größeren Räubern verstecken können:m


----------



## Forellenberti (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Hallo Boardies,

dieses Verfahren wird am Schluchsee schon seit Jahren erfolgreich durchgeführt.

Petri Heil
Forellenberti


----------



## Sneep (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Hallo,


zu deinen Fragen,

1.) Wenn Zandernester richtig eingesetzt werden , gibt es wenige Arten, die dort auch laichen.
Das liegt am groben Material, vor allen Dingen aber an der Tiefe in der Zandernester liegen sollten. Die Zanderbrut ist sehr lichtempfindlich und die Nester liegen gerade bei sehr klarem Wasser so tief, dass andere Fische dieses Angebot nur sehr selten annehmmen. Wenn sie es tun, liegen vermutlich die Nester zu flach. Vor allem Cypriniden suchen bevorzugt Laichpätze im Flachen oder an Ufern auf, weil sich das Wasser hier schneller erwärmt und die Brut eher schlüpft.

2.) Totholz schafft Strukturen im Gewässer. Insekten siedeln sich an, Kleinfische finden Deckung und Schutz.

3.) Ja, es gibt Nachteile. Man bringt Nährstoffe ins Gewässer, wenn die Bäume verrotten. Deshalb sollten sie nach der Brutsaison entfernt werden. Nadelbäume enthalten zudem viele ätherische Öle.
Wenn im Verein viele Angler wissen, wo die Laichhilfen liegen, gibt es immer wieder "Sportfreunde", die diese Nester abfischen. Die Milchner am Nest greifen so  ziemlich alles an was sich in der Nähe des Nestes bewegt. Sie sind dann sehr einfach wegzufangen, was das Ende für die Brut bedeuted.

4.) Ich würde Nadelbäume nach der Saison entfernen, Birkenreiser und andere Laubbäume ohne Blätter können im Wasser verbleiben.
Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit Kokosmatten gemacht.
Diese werden markiert und danach wieder entfernt.

Man muss mit Stellen und Tiefen experimentieren, oft werden die Laichhilfen nicht gleich angenommen. Sehr hilfreich sind Laichhilfen in schlammigen Gewässern, auf festen Böden kann der Zander sein Gelege auch auf den Grund ablegen, ohne dass die Eier versinken und ersticken.

sNEeP


----------



## HRO1961 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Um dem Hängerproblem aus dem Weg zu gehen, kann man darüber nachdenken, die Tannen nicht über den ganzen See zu verteilen, sondern nur an einer bestimmten Stelle einzubringen (beschweren, mit der Spitze nach unten). Die Uferzone, die dem Laichplatz am nächsten ist, könnte dann als Schutzzone ausgewiesen werden. Kommt natürlich auf die Art und Größe des Gewässers an.

Wenn die Angestellen jetzt schon rar sind, wäre das natürlich Blödsinn.


----------



## dertobii (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Noch genauere Infos zu unserer Situation...
Der See an sich ist sehr strukturarm, hat fast keine Wasserpflanzen und nur einige Weiden die ein paar Meter über das Wasser (auch ins Wasser) ragen.
Zander wurden bei uns schon seit mehreren Jahren fast keine gefangen/gesichtet, darum sollen die Bäume nicht primär als Zandernester fungieren, sondern eher als Ersatzstruktur.
Auch natürlich als Laichplatz für andere Fischarten, wenn diese die Bäume denn annehmen.
Wir wollen die BÄume deshalb auch Ufernah platzieren, und nicht wie eigentlich besser für Zander, in tiefem Wasser.
Zudem wollen wir natürlich den Kollegne die Plätze bekanntmachen und auch durch Bojen markieren.
Angelplätze gibt es genug und wir haben vor, jeweils 4-5 Bäume aneinander auf etwa 4 oder 5 Plätze zu verteilen.

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit Tannenbäume, die auch nicht als primär als Zandernester da sein sollen?

Danke Leute


----------



## HRO1961 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Auch nicht schlecht, aber nicht besonders hübsch:

http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...leisten-Fischen-Hilfestellung;art5642,1928534

Egal, ich denke mal, dass die Tannenbäume - im Flachwasser versenkt -  auch Karpfen und Schleien als Laichplatz dienen werden.


----------



## dertobii (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Danke für den Link!

Ja, künstliche Laichhilfen genau in dieser Art sind auch geplant. Die Tannenbäume waren aber als erster Schritt eine günstigere Variante


----------



## Sneep (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Hallo, 

zu Beginn ging es um Zandernester, jetzt um Strukturverbesserungen. 

Wenn das Totholz im Wasser verbleiben soll würde ich auf gar keinen Umständen Nadebäume verwenden, alleine wegen der enthaltenen Harze und ätherischen Öle.

Um eine Struktur zu schaffen sind Weidenäste ideal. Das sind ohnehin Bäume die an und ins Wasser gehören.
Die schlagen im Wasser auch teilweise wieder aus und bilden auch Wurzeln im Wasser. Diese Weidenwurzeln sind das optimale Laichsubstrat für Cypriniden. Diese Arten brauchen zum laichen feingliedriges Substrat wie Weidenwurzeln oder Unterwasserpflanzen. An die Tannen gehen Barsche und Zander. Wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen hier von Weihnachsbäumen, d.h. Bäume ohne Nadeln. Das ist für Zander richtig, für andere Arten eher nicht.

Was Laichhilfen betrifft, sind die in dem Link gezeigten Laichbürsten ein gutes und erprobtes Mittel. Man kann sie zu Beginn des Jahres  auf Grund legen für Zander und anschließend in einen Rohrrahmen knapp unter der Oberfläche für Weißfische einsetzen. Man kann sie aber nicht im Wasser belassen. Die bekommt man sonst nie mehr sauber.
Wenn die Bürsten nicht sauber sind, werden sie nicht angenommen.

snEEp


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Danke für deine Hinweise. Nimmt man von einem Profi gerne an


----------



## dertobii (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Hi Sneep,

nein, hier ging es nicht einmal speziell um Zandernester. Meine Absicht liegt primär darin, eine Strukturverbesserung vorzunehmen. Da der Zanderbestand bei uns so extrem gering bis nicht vorhanden ist, war meine Frage, ob Tannenbäume auch für andere Fischarten als Laichplatz angenommen werden.

Wir werden die Bäume nicht verrotten lassen. Wir kontrollieren dieses Jahr auf Laich - wenn nichts passiert werden wir sie im Winter wieder entfernen.

Dein Tipp mit den Weidenästen klingt sehr interessant!!! Genau nach sowas suche ich... Wenn jemand weitere Tipps/Tricks/Links zu Laichhilfen hat - immer her damit 



> An die Tannen gehen Barsche und Zander. Wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen hier von Weihnachsbäumen, d.h. Bäume ohne Nadeln. Das ist für Zander richtig, für andere Arten eher nicht.


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Du würdest also generell Weinachtsbäume ohne Nadeln versenken?


Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Mal ne dumme Frage:
Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich aus (da gibts ja immer zig Dinge zu beachten, wenn man irgendwas an einem Gewässer verändern will)??

Darf man das einfach so?

Und wenn, wahrscheinlich ja nur in Stillgewässern, oder?


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

@ Thomas


Guter Einwand... denke auch das sowas eher in reinen Vereinsgewässern ohne andere Nutzer problemlos klappt.....


@ all


Was mir einfallen ist - Speziell für Zander könnten doch auch Kunstrasen Matten aus dem Baumarkt gehen oder? Diese schönen grünen Old-School Teile.... die bekommt man im Sommer wieder ohne Probleme aus dem Wasser. Weiss halt nicht ob die irgendwas abgeben, da aus Kunsstoff....


Was generelle Strukturveränderungen angeht - da wird man mit ein paar Tannenbäumchen wenig machen. Hilft eigentlich nur genug Totholz einzubringen. Sneep hat da echt gute Ideen mit den Weiden gegeben...


----------



## dertobii (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Also die Methode mit Weidenästen im Flachwasser hört sich sehr interessant an!
Leider finde ich zu dem Thema nicht viel im Netz....
Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar mehr Informationen zum Thema??


----------



## lsski (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Machen Wir im See schon Jahren lang im Schongebiet.
Find ich immer lustig wenn einer das vergisst und einen Tannenbaum Drillt .
Die Stinken nämlich wie Hulle.


----------



## Sneep (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*



dertobii schrieb:


> Hi Sneep,
> 
> 
> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Du würdest also generell Weinachtsbäume ohne Nadeln versenken?
> Vielen Dank an alle



Hallo,

also ich würde gar keine Nadelbäume nehmen. Als Laichhilfen für Zander Kokosmatten oder Laichbürsten und als Totholz Weide, ersatzweise Erle.
Du sprachst ja von ehemaligen Weihnachsbäumen. Da gehe ich davon aus, dass die bis zur Zanderlaichzeit doch ziemlich nadeln.
Dem Zander reicht das, Hauptsache die Eier liegen nicht im Bodenschlamm. Für andere Arten ist ein benadelter Baum erforderlich wenn man überhaupt eine Chance damit haben will. Mit den Nadeln kommt aber viel organisches Material ins Gewässer.

sneep


----------



## Sneep (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage:
> Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich aus (da gibts ja immer zig Dinge zu beachten, wenn man irgendwas an einem Gewässer verändern will)??
> 
> Darf man das einfach so?
> ...




Hallo,

ich kenne zumindest kein Gesetz, dass den Bau von Laichhilfen verbietet.
Es wird immer dann problematisch, wenn dabei etwas schief geht.
Das grösste Problem sehe ich dann, wenn ich mit organischem Material arbeite. Das ist dann in jedem Fall mit Einbringen von Nährstoffen verbunden. Ich habe schon mehrfach Weiher oder kleinere Teiche gesehen, die nach Einbringen von Totholz die schönste Algenblüte aufwiesen.

Das Ganze im Bereich einer Trinkwassergewinnung oder in einem Teich der Verbindung zu einem Bach mit Perlmuscheln  könnte für ziemlichen Ärger sorgen. 

Auch wenn es entsprechende Verbote durch Rechtsverordnung oder den Pachtvertrag gibt sollte man dagegen möglichst nicht verstoßen.

Den Einsatz von nicht-oder schwer verrottbarem Material wie Laichbürste und eingeschränkt Kokosmatten, vor allem wenn sie nur zeitweise im Wasser sind, halte ich für unproblematisch.
Beim Einbringen von Totholz in eutrophe Gewässer heißt das, so wenig Verrottbares wie möglich einbringen. Ggf. nur entrindete Weiden-Stämme und grosse Äste verwenden.

In Fließgewässern ist ist das nicht ohne Absprache und Beteiligung von Wasserverband und Landschsaftsberhörde machbar. 

Wenn hier die Strömung auf ein Ufer gelenkt wird und zu Uferabbrüchen führt, wird es richtig teuer. Das gleiche gilt für abtreibende Stämme, welche die nächste Brücke blockieren und beim Hochwasser so 1-2 Stadteile fluten.

Hier rennt man aber sehr oft offene Türen ein. Die Wasserverbände sind da nach meiner Meinung sehr aufgeschlossen. Das Problem ist eher einen Grundbesitzer zu finden, da dafür seine Uferwiese zur Verfügung stellt.

Gerade in Fließgewässern hat Totholz zudem den Vorteil, das der Kies in Bewegung gerät.

Ich habe mit meiner Gruppe an der Eifelrur oberhalb Düren einen Feldversuch durch E-Befischungen unterstpützt. Einmal vorher das Areal in 10m Quadrate eingeteilt, dort den Bestand aufgenommen und dann 3 Pappelstämme eingebracht. Ein Drittel im Wasser, 2 Drittel auf Land und dort gesichert.

Im nächsten Jahr Kontrollbefischung gemacht. Das Ereigebnis war bei allen Arten positiv. Bei der Bachforelle je nach Altesstufe eine verbesserung um das 2,5-fache bis zum 4-fachen des Ausgangsbestandes.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Dass das positive Folgen für Fisch und Gewässer hat, würd ich nie bestreiten wollen.

Vor zig Jahren (sicher mindestens 15) hat ein Bekannter von mir große Findlinge in seinen Bach eingebracht, um den begradigten Lauf etwas besser zu gestalten, der kriegte richtig Ärger....

Ich weiss nur nicht mehr mit welcher Behörde....

Deswegen meine Nachfrage - weil gut gemeint heisst leider ja noch lange nicht legal..


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> D
> 
> Vor zig Jahren (sicher mindestens 15) hat ein Bekannter von mir große Findlinge in seinen Bach eingebracht, um den begradigten Lauf etwas besser zu gestalten, der kriegte richtig Ärger....
> 
> ...



In den "kleineren" Fliessgewässern gibt es meistens einen Konflikt mit Unterhaltungsverbänden (z.b. Feldmarktgemeinschaften). Mitglieder sind oft die örtlichen Landwirte (Eigentümer/Anrainer). Die husten Dir mächtig einen, wenn Du ihren "Entwässerungskanal" veränderst oder nur den Ansatz einer Idee hierzu äußerst.
Für die Unterhaltung können auch Landwirtschaftskammern zuständig sein! Klar, dass die ihren Mitglieder auch keine Steine in den Bach legen!
Dann gibt es auch noch Wasserverbände (Trink- und Abwasser).

Außerdem gibt es dann noch die unteren und oberen Wasserbehörden.

Für Veränderungen an Fließgewässern bedarfst Du auf jeden Fall einer Genehmigung! Ohne geht da gar nix!
Da wird dann sicherlich noch eine Naturschutzbehörde anzuhören sein!

Den Dschungel der Zuständigkeiten muss man konkret am Landesrecht und den örtlichen Zuständigkeitsverteilungen ermitteln.

Regelungen finden sich in den Wasserhaushalts- und den Wassergesetzen (Landesrecht).


----------



## dertobii (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Hat denn vielleicht noch jemand nähere Infos zum Thema Weideäste ansiedeln? Ich kann leider nix dazu finden... 
Das kling nach einer sehr guten Methode um Struktur einzubringen


----------



## MaikP (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Wen du explizit nur den Zander fördern willst solltest du die Hinweise von Sneep beachten.
Aber jede Strukturverbesserung auch mit Nadelbäumen macht Sinn. So wie du den See beschrieben hast solltest du die Bäume auch im Wasser belassen. Hierbei ist der Nährstoffzustand,
die Größe des Sees und die Menge der Bäume zu beachten. Jeder Fischunterstand ist besser als keiner.
Die Barsche mögen die Weihnachtsbäume auch sehr und verdrängen und fressen dir deine kleinen Zander weg. Mehr Arbeit und besser sind Kokosmatten und Birken/Weidengeflechte.
*Wichtig sind nach dem Zanderschlupf ausreichend Nährtiere*, daran und an den Barschen scheitert es oft. Die Tiefe auch je nach Gewässer. Bei uns trotz des klaren Wassers 1-2,5m. Kleiner Video, da sieht man wie anspruchslos der Zander beim Laichen eigentlich ist.
http://asv-hillerse.de/zander-laichen-wieder-in-asv-gewassern/#more-948
Hier noch ein Tipp wie man die Bäume in die Mitte des Gewässers ohne viel Arbeit einbringt.
Viel Erfolg Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Das mit Bäumen aufs Eis und Frühjahr abwarten hab ich auch schon öfter mal mitgekriegt - find ich ne coole Sache..


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Tannenbäume im See versenken...*

Moin

Ein paar Punkte für Zanderlaichhilfen.

Die Bäume sollten in der mitte beschwert werden,so das sie auf grund liegen und nicht stehn bezw.sich auf grund bewegen,der Baum sollte stram liegen bleiben.Der Boden wo sie versenkt werden sollte Sandig/Kiesig sein (auf Schlamm bringen auch die schönsten Bäume keine Zanderbabys) und es sollte nicht zu tief sein.Wenn es geht auf der Windseite des Gewässers versenken.
Ist das Wasser zu tief werden die Zander die Hilfen nicht annehmen. 0,50-3m sagt man.

Alternativ gehen auch Kokos oder Plastikmatten zb.Fussmatten mit aufstehenden Plastikdornen die sonst vor die Haustür kommen.Diese schraubt man zb.oben auf eine EU/PAL...etc. und beschwert diese mit ein/zwei Waschbetonplatten.


Die Nester sollten min.3m vom nächsten Nest weg liegen und nicht dicht an dicht.

#h


----------

